# Using a trailer instead of a van



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone use a trailer instead of a service van? There seems to be many advantages, as well as disadvantages.

One advantage for me is that I would only need one vehicle. I currently have a newer F150 that I use as my everyday vehicle. Instead of buying a van and having two vehicles, I could just get a much less expensive trailer and use my F150. Having a service van as my only vehicle wouldn't work out too well for me. 

I like the idea of being able to take the trailer with me when necessary, but being able to leave it at home when going into the city or on a small job. I also like the idea of leaving the trailer on the jobsite for longer jobs.

Anyone use a trailer in lieu of a service van? How do you like it?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

trailer works good except when theives cut it open and rip everything off


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I could never do that. Maybe if I had a nice three month job going on, I could park it on the job and have guys work out of that. But I do way to much resi service that I'm usually in and out in two or three days. I would hate to have to haul around a big box when I can actually drive it around without the added pickup truck.. I dont really see the benifit as your main work truck. ... I pretty much drive my van everywhere.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I've fancied that thought a time or two, except with an F150.


----------



## flashmn (Mar 29, 2007)

Let me know how it is to turn it around in a narrow 1/2 mile long driveway.


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

captkirk said:


> I pretty much drive my van everywhere.


You married? Your wife have a car that you take out to dinner, etc?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

We use trailers for field service, here are some photos
http://photos.gcbsinventory.com/trailers/


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

yes my wife has a car and I have one that sits in the driveway now...


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

captkirk said:


> yes my wife has a car and I have one that sits in the driveway now...


When you met your wife, did you pick her up on your first date in your service van? :thumbup:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

When I met her I was a cook. She was a waitress.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a 6x12 enclosed trailer with crapper, satellite tv and a bed. I have yet to need to leave it on a site, but it is nice to use to set up a job and pull out of a job.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Cons:
Extra vehicle, so more $$$ for license, insurance, etc.

Unless you're gonna leave hitched up all the time, you'll be backing up, pulling forward, backing up, pulling forward, backing up, pulling forward, backing up, pulling forward, backing up, pulling forward, backing up, pulling forward,then finally you can mate the hitch together, hook up the safety chains, connect the electrical, crank the 3rd leg up, then drive it to the job.

If you want to park it on the job, you'll end up backing up, pulling forward, backing up, pulling forward, backing up, pulling forward, backing up, pulling forward until you get it where you want it. Get out, crank the 3rd leg up, undo the electrical and the chains, then drive off.

Don't wanna leave it there for the night? Then you'll be backing up, pulling forward, backing up, pulling forward, backing up, pulling forward, backing up, pulling forward, backing up, pulling forward, backing up, pulling forward,then finally you can mate the hitch together, hook up the safety chains, connect the electrical, crank the 3rd leg up, then drive it home.

Get up tomorrow, and do it all over again.






Oh, I forgot to mention.............. it's raining like hell and it's colder 'n chit.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

A trailer can be a great addition to your setup. I have a nicely equipped one myself. Not too big, 7'x14' V-nose.

NO WAY I'd make it my main source though. No way in hell.


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Cons:
> Extra vehicle, so more $$$ for license, insurance, etc.


 I wouldn't use a service van as my non-work daily driver so I would need 2 vehicles anyway. Having a trailer as a second vehicle would be cheaper than a service van.


> Unless you're gonna leave hitched up all the time, you'll be backing up, pulling forward, backing up, pulling forward, backing up, pulling forward, backing up, pulling forward, backing up, pulling forward, backing up, pulling forward,then finally you can mate the hitch together,


 My truck already has a rear backup camera. I can hook up a trailer in one shot. All that backing up and pulling forward that you wrote out is long gone. If you are going to be using a trailer, get a camera, wireless systems are as low as $95 at Walmart.



> Oh, I forgot to mention.............. it's raining like hell and it's colder 'n chit.


I'm not following...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BlueBox said:


> .........I'm not following...


So it's always sunny and 65° when you hitch up?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

It is worth every penny having a work truck and separate "personal" vehicle. :thumbsup:
Write both off either way. The van is for daily work, the P/U is for hauling, dump runs, large pick up and delivery (generators, etc), estimates and so on.

With two trucks my accountant says I am fine with the "allowed" usage and both are completely justified for my business.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Our residential guys keep a trailer, works out great for them. They have everything they need all the time for rough in. They go to one 2 different site tops in a busy day. Plus our supply house is on the way to the shop, sometimes we leave with them and let them stock it up on busy weeks.

I would never recommend pulling one around for service work tho. Its over kill. I can think of more con's then pro's.


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

480sparky said:


> So it's always sunny and 65° when you hitch up?


I didn't understand your reference.

But no, it's not always sunny and 65 anywhere, but hitching up is the easiest part of the job. I don't stay home when it's rainy outside.


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> It is worth every penny having a work truck and separate "personal" vehicle. :thumbsup:
> Write both off either way. The van is for daily work, the P/U is for hauling, dump runs, large pick up and delivery (generators, etc), estimates and so on.
> 
> With two trucks my accountant says I am fine with the "allowed" usage and both are completely justified for my business.


That makes sense, I'll probably end up going that route. I like those smaller uHaul lowrider box trucks.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I have a trailer but not used very often { it is convertable from box trailer to flatbed trailer or other way around. } but I have three truck in fleet that is more than enough in most case.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I hall trailers all the time, mostly with ATVs and snowmobiles. Excluding a person from Iowa that has not mastered basic driving skills it is not a big deal backing a trailer and hooking it up. That hooking up the chains and electrical may be rough on some folks but anyone with a IQ over 50 should be able to do it.


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

drsparky said:


> I hall trailers all the time, mostly with ATVs and snowmobiles. Excluding a person from Iowa that has not mastered basic driving skills it is not a big deal backing a trailer and hooking it up. That hooking up the chains and electrical may be rough on some folks but anyone with a IQ over 50 should be able to do it.


To be honest, he spent more time writing out his obnoxious post than it takes to mate a trailer.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BlueBox said:


> To be honest, he spent more time writing out his obnoxious post than it takes to mate a trailer.


 

Mate a trailer.....sounds like the guy I saw on Most Shocking mating with a SUV. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Mate a trailer.....sounds like the guy I saw on Most Shocking mating with a SUV. :whistling2::laughing:


Since I have a camera watching the mating of the truck and the trailer, does that make me a pornographer??


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Not sure what 480 was talking about..... hooking up a trailer is a one shot deal, no real problem. However, no way would I use a trailer for anything other then a job trailer for bigger jobs. We have a 6x12, 8x16 (both enclosed) and an 8x16 open. The enclosed trailers are usually left on job sites with supplies loaded in them.
Thought about getting one with A/C and a restroom, but figured guys would be lounging in it too much.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BlueBox said:


> I didn't understand your reference............


It's very simple.......... hitching up must be done regardless of the weather.

If it's cold, you'll be hitching/unhitching out in the cold. If it's hot, you'll be hitching/unhitching out in the heat. If it's raining, you'll be hitching/unhitching out in the rain.

Does that make sense? Or do they make trailers that automatically hitch themselves up now?


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

480sparky said:


> It's very simple.......... hitching up must be done regardless of the weather.
> 
> If it's cold, you'll be hitching/unhitching out in the cold. If it's hot, you'll be hitching/unhitching out in the heat. If it's raining, you'll be hitching/unhitching out in the rain.
> 
> Does that make sense? Or do they make trailers that automatically hitch themselves up now?


Yes, it makes sense, but as I already told you, mating a trailer is the easiest part of the day.

Do you not work when it rains because you might get wet walking from the truck to the customer's house? What if the only parking spot is like 100 foot away, will you melt? :whistling2:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm going with 2 separate vehicles. Keep the F-150, get a nicely used cube truck as a starter service truck. 

The wear and tear on the P/up from hauling that trailer around will wear it out in no-time. Once it hits the shop for brakes, a tranny, motor problems...you're not working.

I can see a trailer working fine for larger jobs where you can park it for a month or 2 and leave it, but for everyday service? I really can't see the point .


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BlueBox said:


> Anyone use a trailer instead of a service van? There seems to be many advantages, as well as disadvantages.
> 
> One advantage for me is that I would only need one vehicle. I currently have a newer F150 that I use as my everyday vehicle. Instead of buying a van and having two vehicles, I could just get a much less expensive trailer and use my F150. Having a service van as my only vehicle wouldn't work out too well for me.
> 
> ...




most hack trunk slammers do


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> most hack trunk slammers do


How would someone be a trunk slammer if they had a dedicated work trailer?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BlueBox said:


> How would someone be a trunk slammer if they had a dedicated work trailer?




duh,,,,,but you don't


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

I will offer my opinion as i tow a trailer 90% of the time. I do use a back up camera for the most part but even with my other truck i can back right under the ball without it. I have worked out of vans and for me there just is not enough room for tools and supplies no less you have to crawl around for what you need. Box trucks do work well but you have to climb to get in them and you will also have to follow DOT regulations with it too. The trailer i can carry all my tools and most supplies, i can leave it at the job if i choose and all my tools are out of the weather. For smaller jobs i load up the truck and go but if a customer decides they want something else done i am screwed.

The down side to towing is the drop in fuel milage and some driveways can be tough. But for the last 3yrs i have been using this trailer i have only had one job that i could not put the trailer in the driveway. The trailer is a 7'X14" and is loaded to the gills. I carry every wire size from 14ga to 6ga 2 wire and 3 wire in romex, 14ga to 10ga 2 wire and 3 wire in UF, multiple rolls of THHN, 1k roll of coax, 1k roll of cat-5, at least 1500' of conduit from 1/2"-2", ground rods, one tote full of Ivory devices/plates, one tote of White devices/plates, one tote of Brown devices/plates, one tote of steel boxes, one tote of outdoor boxes/covers, one tote of breakers, one tote of misc. fiberglass boxes, one tote of service enterance items, 2-4' step ladders, 2-6' step ladders and one little giant ladder, numerous cordless/corded tools and hand tools, shop vac., and i still have enough room to squeeze in 2 stand by generators. There is more in the trailer but it still too much to list, more than you can squeeze in any van.


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> duh,,,,,but you don't


What does that mean?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

woodchuck2 said:


> The down side to towing is the drop in fuel milage and some driveways can be tough. But for the last 3yrs i have been using this trailer i have only had one job that i could not put the trailer in the driveway. The trailer is a 7'X14" and is loaded to the gills. I carry every wire size from 14ga to 6ga 2 wire and 3 wire in romex, 14ga to 10ga 2 wire and 3 wire in UF, multiple rolls of THHN, 1k roll of coax, 1k roll of cat-5, at least 1500' of conduit from 1/2"-2", ground rods, one tote full of Ivory devices/plates, one tote of White devices/plates, one tote of Brown devices/plates, one tote of steel boxes, one tote of outdoor boxes/covers, one tote of breakers, one tote of misc. fiberglass boxes, one tote of service enterance items, 2-4' step ladders, 2-6' step ladders and one little giant ladder, numerous cordless/corded tools and hand tools, shop vac., and i still have enough room to squeeze in 2 stand by generators. There is more in the trailer but it still too much to list, more than you can squeeze in any van.


What would you recon the total wieght of what you're pulling is?

What are you towing this with?


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> What would you recon the total wieght of what you're pulling is?
> 
> What are you towing this with?


Sounds like about 10k-12k lbs........
My guess is a 1979 Ford Pinto with the 2.8 liter engine..........:whistling2:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Dnkldorf said:


> What would you recon the total wieght of what you're pulling is?


Well, my 7x14 has one 3500# axle, so that is the max gross.
Even a dual axle would be 7k# gross. I have never seen such a small trailer with dual 5200# axles.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

BlueBox said:


> I don't stay home when it's rainy outside.


I do.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BlueBox said:


> ........, will you melt? :whistling2:



No, I would disolve. I only melt in extreme heat.:laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I taught my kids to drive with a trailer. They can back them, load them and hitch them. My daughters boy friend was impressed when she backed a double wide snowmobile trailer up a curved icy driveway last winter. The other backed a empty boat trailer down a launch ramp on her first attempt. Both of my kids are petite girls and they do not have any problems with trailers, they do bitch about winding down the landing gear on the big trailers so they make their BFs do it.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> What would you recon the total wieght of what you're pulling is?
> 
> What are you towing this with?


I have not put it on the scales yet but due to suspension problems, short life span of tires, bent crossmembers underneath and the jack handle being bent "takes both hands to crank off the ball" i would say total weight is 6500-7k. A lot of the weight is in the tongue, i have moved totes and tools around to level out some of the weight but there is still at least 1500-2k of tongue weight. I have two different 2006 Duramax's that i tow the trailer with and they both sag at least 4" in the rear when the trailer is on the ball. The trailer handles great though, i have had it on the Interstate cruising 70-75mph with no issues.


----------



## redsox98 (Oct 16, 2009)

Get a trailer get it lodo'd leave it anywhere you can, on the job or at a high traffic corner. It is a rolling billboard. I have a trailer and I love it and all I do is resi service work and every once in awhile you might get into a tight spot but I have drove semi-trailer before to so there is no spot that is tight for a pick-up and trailer.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

..............


----------



## Tapeman (Feb 24, 2009)

After working out of my 1 ton extended van for 10 years, I bought a nice pick up and a 6X10 trailer.

I am close to retirement and want to keep my vehical after I have taken the tax write-offs and retired. 

As far as for working out of a trailer, the pros outweigh the cons. 
Pros:
It has the same amount of space as my old van had. 
I often leave it at jobsites for long periods of time. 
I don't have to listen to my load rattle behind my head. 
I get 30% better milage pulling the trailer than I got with my van. 
60% without it. 
It has a gang box in it for securing my tools. 
I can stand up in the trailer.
The pick up is a much better vehical for personal use.
It is a chick magnet!

Cons:
If I just take the truck on a small job, I may not have everything I need.
It takes more space to park.
I have to keep my speed under 80 mph on trips.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Tapeman, I think most will agree that you missed a few cons, and made up a few of those pros.


----------



## Tapeman (Feb 24, 2009)

More pros:
No anual trailer registration fee (in Minnesota)
Easier to go in and out of than a van.
Did I say chick magnet?

More cons:
I have to put the truck in 4 wheel drive in the snow.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Con: Driveways
Parking
Parking lots
Tight right turns


These are for someone contemplating a trailer at all. If you have one for occasional use you have to go through this any way:
- Fees (MOST places)
- USDOT Number required since a trailer will bring pretty much ANY truck over 10k# combined GVW

Don't get me wrong, I have two trailers and I use them both. 
My 7'x18' open trailer is on a site right now with the last few 20' sticks of 2" PVC out of the 6000' it had on it. They are great for that kind of thing.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> ..............


Thanks for your valuable contribution to this forum, I look forward to your next thought inspiring post.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> most hack trunk slammers do


If a trunk slammer had a trailer what would he use the trunk for? Maybe his Black and Decker professional Kit..ha


----------



## helpelectric (Mar 23, 2010)

*Trailer*

I've been using 6 x 12 covered trailer almost daily for 10 years and counting. I tow it with a Dodge Durango V-8 Magnum 4 x 4. I do residential and commercial work out of it. I have it set up as a workshop with tools and material. I have attached some photos. It works well for my business. I've been towing some kind of trailer or utility pole since I was 18....a long time ago!  After a year or less of hauling it around it becomes 2nd nature. The parking and the driveways are just there to deal with...no problem! Not for everyone I'm sure but it works for me!



Just do what's in front of you - Mother Theresa


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

helpelectric said:


>


Looks good except for the sag, I would beef up the rear springs or get an equalizing hitch.

A sagging truck is sad looking and makes me think trunk slammer.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I think it looks good. I can see a use for a trailer at times but when I think of everyday use its not for me. It's hard enough in traffic here to get someone to let you over without towing a trailer.


----------



## helpelectric (Mar 23, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Looks good except for the sag, I would beef up the rear springs or get an equalizing hitch.
> 
> A sagging truck is sad looking and makes me think trunk slammer.


 

Yeah it's got a little sag, but then you should have seen my Ford explorer 6-cylinder 2WD pulling this beast around for two years. Talk about saggin! :no: It was a little workout to keep it goin in a straight line with that ride. With the Dodge I can hardly tell it's behind me!:thumbsup:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Had to do some service work on a mountain top today. Loaded up the trailer with a couple ATVs. Pretty hard to load them in a van.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

In a lot of cases, especially one/two man shops, a trailer is a *great* idea. 

They are relatively inexpensive to buy, insure and secure.

You could bo some work from your pickup/van and hook up the trailer for bigger or unknown jobs. 

In most houses, there is a decent place to park a trailer as opposed to a big van.

Also, a trailer is a better place to stock materials/tools than your garage.

Dragging a trailer behind could pose some accessibility issues but not in my area.

A 7' tall x 12-14' deep trailer could stock a crapload of material and tools.....as long as you din't just chuck everything in there.

PS. The back up cameras work absolutely PERFECT for trailer hitches.




> I've been using 6 x 12 covered trailer almost daily for 10 years and counting


Are you 5'6"? I couldn't work out of a 6' trailer.


I got to use my quads on a common area park lighting job a couple years ago. Freaking things were really handy. Saved a LOT of walking.


----------



## Wirenuts1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Do you have picture of the inside and outside of your trailer?'


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Wirenuts1 said:


> Do you have picture of the inside and outside of your trailer?'


Not sure what your looking for but here are a few pics of mine, took me 3 times to get it where i liked it. I looked through other pics of other contractors trailers for idea's for mine too.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

woodchuck2 said:


> Not sure what your looking for but here are a few pics of mine, took me 3 times to get it where i liked it. I looked through other pics of other contractors trailers for idea's for mine too.


 Well stocked, and neat. I especially like the Pencil Sharpener. :jester:


----------



## 847Videos (Dec 8, 2014)

@WoodChuck
Your trailer is bad ass.
What size is your trailer L x W x H

They have ladder racks for the top of the roof, and feed back as to why you decided to put the conduit inside rather than up top?

You charge your batterys while the transporting the trailer with that inverter?


----------



## 847Videos (Dec 8, 2014)

We can only use EMT, IMC, Rigid in our installations.... PVC when we trench 24" below grade.... Would you guys think keeping the conduit on top like we do in the work van is a good idea or fit it in the inside?


----------



## 847Videos (Dec 8, 2014)

What about mounting a rear view mirror camera on the back of the trailer?
So when you hook up, your navigation will have 2 video inputs,,, the bumper and the back of the trailer?


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

I like the idea of a trailer and in a rural or small city it could work.

But here in the big city parking would be number 1 PITA. Most small and medium jobs no place to park it. Period. Plus tweakers stealing the trailer or peeling it open by the homeless means you would be worrying all the time.


----------



## 847Videos (Dec 8, 2014)

You might have to break it down into 2 categories.
Installation and Service...

For installation, I think I would say having everything you need to hammer them out is key, because I HATE having to run around getting stuff we missed or tools we forgot or couldn't fit into the van. Try lifting a 450 lbs Rigid bender into the van... lol

To keep the meth heads out, I would say line the inside in 3/4" Plywood, put an alarm system on it with a 12v Battery on it??? You get tickets they put the boot on it... why not get a couple of boots for the wheels..... Just thinking outside the box, lol A good meth head can do wonders with some dental floss and a toothpick


----------



## jablonski (May 29, 2010)

Where we live, the Canadian prairies, a truck and trailer works great, if you live out of the city and don't work there either. Plus it gives us the edge of 4x4 for winter. I run a 6x12 which worked good at the start but am now also getting a 7x14. The smaller ones for resi work, larger one for commercial and farm. If we did any work in urban areas though, a trailer would be the last thing I'd want! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Trailers are great for large long term residential, just park and leave , have help use own vehicles to commute directly to jobsite. Vans are great for small and midsize jobbing.

Sent from my SPH-L710T


----------

